# tanii laptop, czy wszysto pójdzie?

## cinek810

Hej,

Szukam laptopa dla dziewczyny. Jest dosyć wyaźny limit cenowy. Na oku  mamy dwa. Wszelkie opinie na ich temat mile widziane, w szczególności chciałem zapytać (wydaje mi się, że nie powinno być problemów) czy obsługa sprzętu jest w jądrze i bez większych problemów to uruchomię?

http://www.ceneo.pl/;0020-10-1-12-1;015774950-10.htm#productOpinions

http://www.ceneo.pl/;0020-10-1-12-1;015870138-10.htm#productOpinions

aaa.. co powiedzielibtście na coś takiego?

http://www.allegro.pl/item297727418_amd_3_0ghz_512mb_dvd_rw_ati_9600_wi_fi_torba.html

Komputer ma być głownie do serfowania po www, edycji tekstów, puszczenia raz na jakiś czas filmu.

----------

## Poe

osobiscie wybralbym pierwszego, HP Compaq. dlaczego? dobra firma (mam HP paviliona wszystko śmiga jak należy), jako jedyny z tych 3 ma 1gb ramu. ten ostatni z allegro, cóż, po1. raczej to nie jest amd 3.0ghz, tylko jak już to 3000+, do tego nie jest to procesor mobilny, tylko normalny desktop = większy pobór mocy i większe wydzielanie ciepła. poza tym, compaq ma kosci ddr2.

z obsluga sprzetu HP nie bedzie problemu.  z pozostalymi tez nie powinno byc.

ps

zauważ, że ten allegrowy ma dysk tylko 30gb... jak dla mnie dyskfalifikacja w dzisiejszych czasach

----------

## Yatmai

Weź jej Asus'a Eee  :Wink: 

----------

## cinek810

hym.. ale jakiego Asus'a?

 I czy marka rzeczywiście lepsza niż jakżepodobny z nazwy Acer..

Nie mam pojęcia o hardwarze, tyle tylko co czytałem na jakichś forach, ale do tego mam największe zaufanie  :wink:

----------

## Yatmai

http://allegro.pl/search.php?string=eee&category=4174&country=1

Oj wstyd że nie znasz Eee  :Wink:  Mini-laptop - ekran 7 cali z Linuksem przygotowanym specjalnie pod niego. Gdybym nie miał lapka prawdopodobnie wziąłbym Eee  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakoś nie podoba mi się eeepc, generalnie dysk ssd, zalecają używać nie-księgowanego systemu plików czyli ext2, nie używać swapa, i /var/log montować na tmpfs by ograniczyć read/write do dysku, te dyski SSD mają naprawde taką kiepsą żywotnośc?

----------

## Poe

hm, dysk SSD wsadzili do macbooka air w wersji z prockiem 1.8, wiec chyba az tak kieskiej zywotnosci to to nie moze miec.. no chyba ze w macu sa jakies lepszej jakosci/nowszej generacji niz w tych asusach, które maja te ssd juz od dluzszego czasu.

----------

## Yatmai

Flashe zcw mają żywotność ok miliona cykli zapisu. No chyba, że dyski ssd mają to jakoś rozszerzone  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> puszczenia raz na jakiś czas filmu.

 

Albo laptop nadaje się do oglądania filmów albo nie. Nie ma takich, na których od czasu do czasu można obejrzeć film, ale nie za często.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ten ostatni z allegro, cóż, po1. raczej to nie jest amd 3.0ghz, tylko jak już to 3000+, do tego nie jest to procesor mobilny, tylko normalny desktop = większy pobór mocy i większe wydzielanie ciepła.

 

Dokładnie tak, też mam laptopa z dokładnie takim samym procesorem - filmu na samych bateriach nie obejrzysz, wątpię czy wytrzyma godzinę pracy nawet, gdy jest tylko włączony i nic nie robisz.

Nie polecałbym też technologii typu CrystalBrite - wszystko odbija się w matrycy jak w lusterku.

 *Quote:*   

> poza tym, compaq ma kosci ddr2.

 

Ważniejsza jest, moim zdaniem, ilość pamięci, ja mam DDR i spokojnie wystarcza do pracy z pamięciożernymi aplikacjami.

EDIT::

Dodam jeszcze, że DDR 512MB mozna kupić za niecałe 100 zł, zaś dysk 80GB za ok. 200 zł (drugi będzie na zapas), więc niema co specjalnie na to patrzeć. Ja bym wziął ten drugi (Acer 5220), jeśli już.

----------

## vermaden

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Hej,
> 
> Szukam laptopa dla dziewczyny. Jest dosyć wyaźny limit cenowy. Na oku  mamy dwa. Wszelkie opinie na ich temat mile widziane, w szczególności chciałem zapytać (wydaje mi się, że nie powinno być problemów) czy obsługa sprzętu jest w jądrze i bez większych problemów to uruchomię?
> 
> http://www.ceneo.pl/;0020-10-1-12-1;015774950-10.htm#productOpinions
> ...

 

Laptop za 1700zl+ i Celeron? chyba zart, za 1800 ma DELL z Core 2 Duo: http://allegro.pl/item300456513.html

----------

## cinek810

 *vermaden wrote:*   

>  *cinek810 wrote:*   Hej,
> 
> Szukam laptopa dla dziewczyny. Jest dosyć wyaźny limit cenowy. Na oku  mamy dwa. Wszelkie opinie na ich temat mile widziane, w szczególności chciałem zapytać (wydaje mi się, że nie powinno być problemów) czy obsługa sprzętu jest w jądrze i bez większych problemów to uruchomię?
> 
> http://www.ceneo.pl/;0020-10-1-12-1;015774950-10.htm#productOpinions
> ...

 

hym.. no tak, ale zaprezentowany przez Ciebie komputer jest używany- prawdopodobnie bateria już nie najlepsza

i.. jego uszkodzenia są bardziej prawdopodobne niż nowego, pozatym sprzedający nie daje nawet gwarancji "rozruchowej".

pozatym nie zauwazylem informacji o tym ze jest to Core 2 Duo, raczej bez dwójki w środku...

[Edit]

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *cinek810 wrote:*   puszczenia raz na jakiś czas filmu. 
> 
> Albo laptop nadaje się do oglądania filmów albo nie. Nie ma takich, na których od czasu do czasu można obejrzeć film, ale nie za często.

 

Cóż nie będę się upierał, że nie. Taka forma miała jednak zasygnalizować, że będzie to czynnośc wykonywana rzadko, prawdopodobnie więc nigdy podczas oglądania filmu komputer nie będzie robił niczego innego...Last edited by cinek810 on Tue Jan 22, 2008 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwach

 *vermaden wrote:*   

> Laptop za 1700zl+ i Celeron? chyba zart, za 1800 ma DELL z Core 2 Duo: http://allegro.pl/item300456513.html

 

"Prawie" Core 2 Duo  :Smile:  To akurat jest Dual Core - coś pomiędzy Pentium M i Core Duo. Ale dwa rdzenie ma i nie jest to Celereon  :Smile: 

Jeśli szukasz kopalni wiedzy o laptopach to polecam http://forum.laptopy.info.pl

----------

## vermaden

 *kwach wrote:*   

>  *vermaden wrote:*   Laptop za 1700zl+ i Celeron? chyba zart, za 1800 ma DELL z Core 2 Duo: http://allegro.pl/item300456513.html 
> 
> "Prawie" Core 2 Duo  To akurat jest Dual Core - coś pomiędzy Pentium M i Core Duo. Ale dwa rdzenie ma i nie jest to Celereon 

 

Dokladnie Core Duo:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_microprocessors

Przed Core Duo byl Pentium M nie ma nic pomiedzy  :Wink: 

A roznice w wydajnosci pomiedzy Core Duo a Core 2 Duo az tak duze nie sa:

http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_mobile_2007.html

----------

## SlashBeast

A Pentium Dual Core E2140 / E2160 / E2180 / E2200 / E2220 czasem nie było również w laptopach ?

----------

## vermaden

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A Pentium Dual Core E2140 / E2160 / E2180 / E2200 / E2220 czasem nie było również w laptopach ?

 

Nie bylo i raczej nie bedzie, juz sie predzej tych nowych 2 rdzeniowych celeronow e1200/e1400 bym sie w laptopach spodziewal, oczywiscie w wersjach mobilnych, laptoki maja inne sockety, wiec pewnie jakies m1200/m1400.

----------

## kwach

 *vermaden wrote:*   

> Dokladnie Core Duo:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_microprocessors
> 
> Przed Core Duo byl Pentium M nie ma nic pomiedzy 
> ...

 

Jednak masz rację - wydawało mi się że procesory z serii T20xx były nazwane Dual Core, ale to jednak były Core Duo.

----------

## vermaden

 *kwach wrote:*   

>  *vermaden wrote:*   Dokladnie Core Duo:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_microprocessors
> 
> Przed Core Duo byl Pentium M nie ma nic pomiedzy 
> ...

 

Na allegro chyba sa tak nazywane szczerze mowiac, ale na allegro to wszystko mozliwe, serwis nieograniczonych mozliwosci ;p

----------

## m010ch

 *vermaden wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   A Pentium Dual Core E2140 / E2160 / E2180 / E2200 / E2220 czasem nie było również w laptopach ? 
> 
> Nie bylo i raczej nie bedzie (...)

 

Ale za to były inne Dual-Core: http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/eng/processors/pentium_dual-core/357756.htm

Lista procków Intela montowanych w notebookach:

- Celeron (single-core)

- Celeron M (single-core)

- Pentium M (single-core)

- Pentium Dual-Core (dual-core)

- Core Solo (single-core)

- Core 2 Solo (single-core)

- Core Duo (single-core)

- Core 2 Duo (dual-core)

- Core 2 Extreme (dual-core/quad-core)

----------

## vermaden

Intel tez zabawny, zapodaje Core Duo T2050 oraz Pentium Dual Core T2060 ktore NICZYM sie nie roznia poza nazwa :/

----------

## cinek810

a gdybyście mieli wybierać:

http://www.ceneo.pl/961122 (Toshiba Satellite, celeron m 530)

http://www.notebooki.pl/notebook/pokaz/2534/ (HP Compaq 6717, sempron 3600+)

----------

## 13Homer

HP jest moim zdaniem lepszy, bo bateria prawdopodobnie bije Toshibę na głowę, no i jest jakiś "system". Szkoda, że dysk trochę mniejszy.

Ale gdybym kupował za własne pieniądze, to wziąłbym Toshibę - solidna firma i prawdopodobnie o te 200 zł byłby tańszy, więc cośbym dokupił.

----------

## cinek810

Rzeczywiście baterie Toshiby są dosyć słabe, ale komputer w sytuacjach na baterii będzie pracował rzadko. Jego mobilność jest raczej potrzebna w kontekście działa w jednym domu, działa w drugim domu. Można łatwo przewozić i prawie wszędzie włączać na zasilaczu.

Mam jeszcze taką ofertę:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Toshiba Satellite L40-14F (T2310,1GB,120GB, no OS)
> 
> producent	Toshiba
> ...

 

Wydaje mi się, że komputer już z całkiem rozsądnymi parametrami i markowy..?

----------

## 13Homer

Ja kupując laptopa postawiłem kilka warunków, które powinien spełniać (wielkość matrycy, AMD 64-bitowy, karta WiFi, XP, karta graficzna z własną pamięcia itp.) i wśród tych spełniających kryteria wybrałem najtańszy. Ty najwyraźniej nie wiesz do końca co chcesz kupić, bo co chwila podsyłasz linki z podobnymi komputerami i oczekujesz, że ktoś Ci powie, że któryś z nich jest najlepszy. Ludzie narzekają na Acery, kupują markowe produkty i mówią, że te tańsze to jest syf, a ja jestem ze swojego zadowolony (są pewne mankamenty, ale żaden nie jest krytyczny). Zdecyduj się najpierw co chcesz kupić, bo inaczej nigdy nie podejmiesz decyzji ("tutaj trochę większy dysk, a tutaj szybszy procesor, ciężki wybór", "ten ma 4 dodatkowe porty, których nikt raczej używał nie będzie, ale zawsze mogą się przydać", "zaczekam jeszcze chwilę, wejdą nowe modele, to te starsze będą tańsze" itp.).

----------

## cinek810

@13Homer: hym.. może i jest w tym co piszesz troche racji. Nie wynika to z braku określonych przeze_mnie kryteriów, tylko raczej z małej wiedzy na temat harwar'u, a w szczegolnosci laptopow. Nie wiem ile jest prawdy w awaryjnosci tanszych marek. Modele, ktore tutaj podsylam sa przeze_mnie uwazane za spelniajace oczekiwania, chcialbym jednak wybrac jak najlepiej-stosunek jakości do ceny.

Chodzi mi głownie o możliwe problemy z danym modelem, których ja sam moge po parametrach i nazwie nie zauważyć.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

